# Buffedshow ? O0



## Sebnuclear (5. Juni 2008)

Ich steh in den Startlöchern und warte, wann sie für Nicht-Premium User online kommt =)

Mein Telefonanbieter aktzeptiert anscheinend Call2Pay- Service nicht deswegen muss ich warten!


----------



## Kr4ZoR (5. Juni 2008)

hm i-wie falsches topic ne aba nya wayne... regt mich auch auf...


----------



## snowstorm (5. Juni 2008)

wieso kann man den noch nich ansehen also bei mir is schon donnerstag..lebt ihr iner aneren zeit zone oO


----------



## GreenElb1991 (5. Juni 2008)

ich warte auch schon eeeeeeewig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Thunderstruk* (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem!
Warte sehnsüchtig auf die Buffed show aber nix ist läuft net"


----------



## Dragonheart213 (5. Juni 2008)

Gleiches Porblem *heul* Ich kann ohne meine wöchentliche Buffedshow nich leben


----------



## rondor47 (5. Juni 2008)

me too  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ich in ner anderen zeitzone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taliesim (5. Juni 2008)

tja scheinbar sind wir alle in ner anderen zeitzone wie die buffed redakteure. mittlerweile viertel nach sechs und immer noch keine buffed show...

nur der hinweis, dass ich als premium-member die buffed show schon früher geniesen könnte...

ich sag mal so: solange es buffed nicht auf die reihe bekommt, die show wirklich rechtzeitig am donnerstag online zu stellen, hab ich befürchtung, dass sich die zahlungen für den premium zugang nicht lohnen werden, wenn ich die show eh wieder erst am donnerstag anschauen kann, da sie so spät am mittwoch eingestellt wird...


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

jap hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja......... mal sehn ob sie es heute noch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keleron (5. Juni 2008)

22 nach 6 *durchdreht* will meine buffedshow am abend *weint*


----------



## snowstorm (5. Juni 2008)

liegt das jetz willer an dem hochladen bei sonem aneren hoster?


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (5. Juni 2008)

warte auch schon sehnsüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 18:32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (5. Juni 2008)

Tick, Tack, Tick, Tack.... Die Uhr tickt und immer noch keine Buffed-Show, selbst nicht nach verzweifeltem "Aktualisieren" klicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (5. Juni 2008)

18:38-
Langsam macht sich Unruhe im Land breit.
Man berichtet von ersten Plünderungen
Das Buffedhauptquatier wird von Menschenmengen belagert.
WO IST UNSERE BUFFEDSHOW??


----------



## Markus_83_nrw (5. Juni 2008)

Ilúvatar schrieb:


> warte auch schon sehnsüchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja jetzt ist schon 18:40 und immer noch NICHT freigeschaltet. Langsam wird es peinlich oder?


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (5. Juni 2008)

gief buffed show plx!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. Juni 2008)

Ruhig Blut Sportsfreunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich freu mich auch schon aber nen bischen Geduld muss man manchmal mitbringen.

PSuffedcast>Buffedshow *duck*

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Scharamo (5. Juni 2008)

Gehts euch noch gut ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohh man... Finde dich buffedshow auch meist recht unerhaltsam... aber ich glaube ihr übertreibt ^^


----------



## SeRuM (5. Juni 2008)

18: 44
Die Internetleitungen in ganz deutschland leigen lahm da zu viele gleichzeitig aktualisiett haben


----------



## Ocian (5. Juni 2008)

Langsam ist gut oder?
Ihr seit doch nicht erst diese Woche dabei und somit müsstet ihr auch wissen dass die Buffedshow nunmal zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten kommt.

Hier ein Post von ZAM, geschrieben am 29.5 also letzte woche, denn es gibt ja jede Woche am Donnerstag 20 Posts dazu und keiner zieht es auch nur in erwähgung mal die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, man sollte alle Spammer echt hier drin mal melden aber manchmal ist es zu lustig darüber im ICQ witze zu reißen.



ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz richtig - das war bisher so - jetzt müssen wir warten, bis sie beim neuen Host "akzeptiert" bzw. freigeschaltet wurde.



Wer mehr wissen will klickt den Link an und sieht den ganzen Post.

PS: Wenn ihr sie früher sehen wollt holt euch den Premium Zugang.


----------



## Dayvito (5. Juni 2008)

uah 19:04 

keine buffedshow uahh ! need aderlass 4 selbstmord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (5. Juni 2008)

need buffshow... is sowas wie lebenselexier für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht mehr sehen!!!


----------



## SeRuM (5. Juni 2008)

ich hab angst ums buffed team


STasi 2.0 steckt hinter all dem! glaubt es mir!


----------



## snowstorm (5. Juni 2008)

mein geöffnetes fenster verlockt mich zu etwas...


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juni 2008)

Wo steht denn, WANN am Donnerstag?
Was soll die ganze Aufregung?
Wollt ihr nur spammen?
Der Donnerstag ist doch noch nicht vorbei, also hat buffed auch nichts falsch gemacht und "zu spät" ist die Show auch nicht.


----------



## SeRuM (5. Juni 2008)

18 00 stand da mal


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> 18 00 stand da *mal*



MAL!!!

Heute haben sie keine Zeitangabe gegeben. Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juni 2008)

es gab schon mindestens drölf mal das statement, dass die show nicht mehr zu festen zeiten online gestellt wird. das sich da immer noch leute aufregen kann nur.... [ich will nich unhöflich werden]


----------



## Crystalstorm (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   keine buffed show  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

hmmmmm ........... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juni 2008)

Wer ist dafür ein bischen Revolution zu veranstalten, normal war bisher ja immer max 19:00, außer Raggi hat die Gruppe etwas wipen lassen dann dauerts halt etwas.


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür ein bischen Revolution zu veranstalten, normal war bisher ja immer max 19:00, außer Raggi hat die Gruppe etwas wipen lassen dann dauerts halt etwas.



ich glaub wir sollten besser abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür ein bischen Revolution zu veranstalten,


HIER HIER ICH ICH ICH



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> normal war bisher ja immer max 19:00, außer Raggi hat die Gruppe etwas wipen lassen dann dauerts halt etwas.


pff -.- wayne








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (5. Juni 2008)

Bitte, lasst uns die Show sehen ^^


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

suchti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (5. Juni 2008)

Spokii schrieb:


> suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... nach der BuffedShow? Ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Also, als ich gestern die BuffedShow, dank meines Premiumaccounts, geguckt habe, war
ich echt überrascht, die ist ja noch besser als normalerweise! Richtig gut!
Vollgepackt mit allem was man für 'ne gute Show braucht, einfach perfekt!
Und die Outtakes erst... 

Aber ich wills euch ja nicht unter die Nase reiben...


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Also, als ich gestern die BuffedShow, dank meines Premiumaccounts, geguckt habe, war
> ich echt überrascht, die ist ja noch besser als normalerweise! Richtig gut!
> Vollgepackt mit allem was man für 'ne gute Show braucht, einfach perfekt!
> Und die Outtakes erst...
> ...




du bist gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (5. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Also, als ich gestern die BuffedShow, dank meines Premiumaccounts, geguckt habe, war
> ich echt überrascht, die ist ja noch besser als normalerweise! Richtig gut!
> Vollgepackt mit allem was man für 'ne gute Show braucht, einfach perfekt!
> Und die Outtakes erst...
> ...



Das war ein ganz klares Faul unter der Gürtellinie. Rot! ... und raus bist du!


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

xD nich schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelike (5. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber ich wills euch ja nicht unter die Nase reiben...



Ich weis ja nicht, was du dir angesehen hast, aber die Buffed show 89 war sicher nicht.

Ich Tipp mal, das die sich wieder ein paar Premiumaccounts erschleichen wollen.

In diesem Sinne

Angel


----------



## JoK8r (5. Juni 2008)

bei mir gehts noch net.. =(=(=(=(


----------



## master512 (5. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn los mit der Buffed Show 89??? Warum kann ich sie mir immer noch nicht angucken? Normal is es doch, dass man sie als nich Premiummitglied donnerstags gegen 15 Uhr anschauen kann. Aber ich die aktuelle kann ich mir bis jetzt nicht anschauen...


----------



## Evalor (5. Juni 2008)

20:15 Uhr und ich kann die such nicht schauen.Sehr seltsam.


MfG Evalor


----------



## Shadaim (5. Juni 2008)

master512 schrieb:


> Was ist denn los mit der Buffed Show 89??? Warum kann ich sie mir immer noch nicht angucken? Normal is es doch, dass man sie als nich Premiummitglied donnerstags gegen 15 Uhr anschauen kann. Aber ich die aktuelle kann ich mir bis jetzt nicht anschauen...



Wir arbeiten gerade unter Hochdruck daran. 

Viele Grüße,
Shadaim


----------



## KilJael (5. Juni 2008)

Ich schätze mal die kommt noch, oder das buffed Büro ist explodiert und die Folge kommt net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

Angelike schrieb:


> Ich Tipp mal, das die sich wieder ein paar Premiumaccounts erschleichen wollen.




hmm glaub ich net die haben bestimmt irendwelche probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (5. Juni 2008)

Jaaap find ich auch total schade.Bis jetzt ging es immer gegen 16 Uhr aber heute läuft da leider nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will die angucken! xD


----------



## Angelike (5. Juni 2008)

Spokii schrieb:


> hmm glaub ich net die haben bestimmt irendwelche probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben sie nicht, ich unterstell hier mal absicht, da Premium ja läuft.


----------



## Ichini (5. Juni 2008)

NEEED Buffed show bin schon den ganzen tag spitz rauf will sehn wie raggi ins gras beisst please wen ich auch immer an beten muss egal ob flo1 oder 2 oder heinrich oder bernd och nneee den lieber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nochmal zurück 


ZAM WENN DU MICH HéREN KANNST (lesen!!?)MACH DENEN MAL FEUER UNTERM ARSCH AUF HORDe ART  MIT DEINEM SCHAMI TAUREN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

please stellt sie online ich brauch meine Buffedshowq ahb schon a30 alte folgen durch um mich zu beruhigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wenn sie on is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juni 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=614310


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

ich glaub das wird heute nix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichini (5. Juni 2008)

ooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeee sie kommt


----------



## snowstorm (5. Juni 2008)

juhu sie arbeiten dran ^^


----------



## Jinntao (5. Juni 2008)

Mir fehlt jedes Verständnis dafür, dass die Buffed-Show immer noch nicht zu sehen ist. Kein Problem war es (die längst fertige) Show den ganzen Tag zu highlighten. 

Außer um auf Premium-Kunden-Fang zu gehen, seh ich keinen rationalen Grund für eine derartige Verzögerung.


----------



## STL (5. Juni 2008)

ach chillt doch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die machen das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## negu (5. Juni 2008)

warte auch schon den ganzen tag^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2008)

Also,

erstmal freut es uns tierisch, wie sehr Ihr die Show erwartet. ;-)

Aber Spekulationen in irgendeine "Premium Exklusiv"-Richtung sind vollkommen - wie schon erwähnt, sind wir aus Qualitativen und Traffic-Grünen auf einen Video-Hoster umgestiegen, der aber für Umfang und Inhalt der buffedShow jedes Video vor der Freischaltung erst validiert - leider dauert das heute ungewöhnlich lang, obwohl die Show sehr zeitig schon beim Hoster hochgeladen wurde. 

Wir bitten Euch noch um etwas Geduld - alternativ müssen wir bis zur Freischaltung wohl wieder auf unseren bisherigen Media-Server ausweichen, aber die Vorbereitung nimmt ebenfalls grad etwas Zeit in Anspruch.


Wer übrigens den Beitrag zum gleichen Thema im Allgemeinen WoW-Forum vermisst: Die Beiträge habe ich mit diesen Thread hier zusammengeführt.


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

wir haben es geschafft 3 seiten mit vermutungen zu füllen wir sind gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juni 2008)

negu schrieb:


> warte auch schon den ganzen tag^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nich und ich werd mir die show auch heut nich angucken. werde ich wohl frühestens sonntag machen...


----------



## Nashan (5. Juni 2008)

Also für mich heißt es jetzt, sich nochmal schnell in die Hengematte legen und die Sonne genießen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr die Show in einer Sunde zum laufen bringt,

Ich unterstelle hier keinem Absicht. Fehler passieren überall und darum bin ich weder sauer auf das BuffedTeam noch enttäuscht. Ihr macht einen klasse Job!


----------



## Rhokan (5. Juni 2008)

"Das Gras wächst nicht schneller, wenn man daran zieht." - Aus Afrika


----------



## Spokii (5. Juni 2008)

sie is online!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2008)

Spokii schrieb:


> sie is online!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und die GEschwindigkeit der Seite geht jetzt in den Keller ... weinen.. *g*


----------

